# Aquarium Photography Website



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

A number of you already know that I enjoy shooting photos of aquariums and fish. I've recently put together a website to help others learn about some of the techniques and equipment required for photographing their tanks and aquatic pets.

Aquarium Photography - Tips, Tutorials and Course

Cheers, Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. Bookmarked.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Ditto - great link


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks you two! I'm glad someone's finding it useful. My plan is to gradually fill out the Tips & Info pages with little tutorials as I can make time.
The blog is where you'll find more regular posts (as they are quick and easy). Just quick notes about shots and projects. If you click the RSS, you'll get automatic updates when there's new stuff there.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I always thought you need one of those few thousand dollar cameras to shoot a good pic, but not anymore!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome, bookmarked
considering taking the course in the future


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

The thousand dollar (+) camera certainly help; but lighting, preparation, cleanliness and post production are just as important... if not more so.

I can't tell you how underestimated the quality and quantity is underestimated by most people in taking better photos. Be it of an aquarium or anything else.

If you've got a few minutes, checkout this behind-the-scenes video of a professional studio fashion shoot done with a cellphone camera. It's not fish photography but it's kind of eye-opening and a bit funny.



A word of caution!!! the amount of lighting power used to shoot the model in that video would almost boil the water in a small aquarium if left for any length of time (well, maybe not 'boil', but certainly raise the temp significantly).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a pretty awesome photo shoot. And it's enlightening how sensitive our eyes are to be able to see the level of detail at different lighting levels compared to what can be achieved with a camera lens. Man, that reminds me, I need a bigger flash.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

that was a great video chris. I hope this thread will get sticky. That reminds me... I need a macro lens and a flash!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

appreciated.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I just finished a full website rebuild of aquariumphotography.info.

I've added a bunch more in-depth info on how to photograph aquariums. I'll be adding more as I have time. My plan is to also have (eventually) a little, (free) interactive Aquarium Photography Course with graded tests and assignments.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

woooow i just looked through your gallery. you are the best. that ever lived. kneel and fan arms. 
just the info and inspiration i need to start shooting my sw tank, thanks Chris!!


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

beefORchicken said:


> woooow i just looked through your gallery. you are the best. that ever lived. kneel and fan arms.
> just the info and inspiration i need to start shooting my sw tank, thanks Chris!!


Wow! That's quite the endorsement. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been practicing putting together diagrams for this project. They are coming in handy for the tutorials. I kind of like the old-school chalkboard look. This one's the main one for the aquarium photography class.








This one's the main one for the aquarium photography class. I have been told though that I should make the teach look more like me. We'll have to see about that.

~


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, great job on your site! I love photography and fish keeping and am interested in trying to learn the art of taking good photos of my fish. I've learned pretty quickly that I don't have the right conditions for taking good pictures of my fish. My tank is very dimly lit and dark and my lens is much too slow to get good crisp pictures. Hopefully the addition of a new 50mm f1.8 lens for a xmas gift to myself will change that!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

"..._While changing directories on Nov 6, all the content on AquariumPhotography.info was lost through an incomplete back-up file and missing database. I'll be repopulating the information over the next while as time allows. Sorry for the inconvenience...."_

that's gotta have you frustrated! looking forward to your site being up-and-running again.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> that's gotta have you frustrated! looking forward to your site being up-and-running again.


Frustrating, yes. But it's my own stupidity for not backing up the database. Redoing everything does give me a chance to correct some of the things that I wanted to do better.
I've been working on it but I've been kind of busy with other things. Ive got a mailing list going on the site for people who want to be notified when I do updates.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

this was really neat for me to read...im a photographer myself, but haven'y ventured into being serious about doing anything with my fish...I'm taking some of your pointers though and going to give it a shot...

beautiful pictures  Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

oh and the video was really neat....too bad all the lights and soft boxes cost an arm and a leg!!


----------

